# You never know...



## ladycop322 (Aug 10, 2015)

I made this blank last night for a custom order.  Client wants a Celtic with a green and yellow blank and a family crest decal.  So when I took it out of the PP this morning, I got a green blank 

Then, to my surprise, I turned it and VWALA (lol) lookie what I ended up with!  Woot Woot!  Then I placed the decal....Not quite finished yet but will post when it's completed.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 10, 2015)

Got to get past the cover to know what is on the inside.

Great looking blank.


----------

